# Not Fully Emptying Bladder Outside :/



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

At twelve weeks an hour may be pushing it, especially with unrestricted water. IMHO, start letting the puppy out every 20 minutes. This will be a potty/play session, but at that age it's ok. When she goes, give the puppy heavy praise and treats. Don't come in right away because puppys like to leave a "couple marks outside". Let her in and then back outside again in 20 minutes. The only problem you have, is the puppy has not made the "brain connection" yet that outside equals potty. That connection will be made automatically out of habit because it "just so happens that I'm outside chewing a stick and have to potty". The puppy will catch on quickly, but it will only happen with frequent trip outside.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Every 20 minutes...goodness LOL! I guess I got lucky with our first two boys! I did the every 20 minute routine for the first 2 weeks or so and then started to stretch it out. I've been taking him out and then straight in after he goes trying to make that brain connection that we aren't out there to play....just to pee LOL! I still cannot let him on the carpet at all, he will pee there even if he's just been out. Guess he's a slow learner with potty! He's picking everything else up so quick though. Ahhhh...back to the every 20 minute routine I guess!


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

brenrn said:


> Every 20 minutes...goodness LOL! I guess I got lucky with our first two boys! I did the every 20 minute routine for the first 2 weeks or so and then started to stretch it out. I've been taking him out and then straight in after he goes trying to make that brain connection that we aren't out there to play....just to pee LOL! I still cannot let him on the carpet at all, he will pee there even if he's just been out. Guess he's a slow learner with potty! He's picking everything else up so quick though. Ahhhh...back to the every 20 minute routine I guess!


 Yes. I can guarantee the connection has not been made yet. Darby was out every 15 minutes and she would stand at the door and ask to go out. We would let her out and she would run out, grab a leaf and lay down. Talk about aggravating. I would just prod her up and tell her to potty and eventually she would go. I would bring her in and lo and behold in 15 minutes she asked to go again. We played that game for a while but I was winning at it all along. She slowly started to realize that outside meant potty. Now when she stands at the door I can choose whether she is bluffing or needs to go. We have a fenced yard so I will let her go out if she just want's to go eat grass and leaves. Good thing is though, 1 month and absolutely NO accidents in the house. I just had to succumb to the fact that these dogs love the outddors. It rained here yesterday, and she just layed out there like she owned the world. You gotta love em. It won't take long I promise, but just be consistant and recruit other family members to help.


----------

